# IVF using own eggs abroad and monitoring during egg stimulation phase.



## Tamba (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi 

My DH and myself are considering trying an IVF cycle abroad as you seem to get more for your money and success rates very good. I am using my own eggs and have been told by a czech clinic that I need to travel out to czech republic 5xtimes. 4x during egg stimulation for blood tests/scan etc and then a week to 10 days for egg retrieval/embryo transfer etc. Has anyone been able to get monitored over in the UK  to save so many trips and if so how,where etc and just travelled for egg retrieval/transfer etc.

Good luck to you all!

Tamba x


----------



## gerbinia (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Tamba,

me and my DH are thinking about going abroad with my own eggs as well (or donor not sure yet).
I just completed a tx at Jimmy's and I asked them a few questions about clinics abroad and they said they have a contract with a clinic abroad for scanning.
I am not sure about this but it is possible that depending where you go to they might have contracted clinics here in UK, you're probably best asking the clinic you're thinking of having you're tx done by.
Let me know how you getting on

lots of love
Nicole x


----------



## Rural Chick (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi.
The Jinemed in Istanbul, Turkey will let you do all the scans, bloods etc in the UK and then fly out for EC and ET only. I have just returned after three weeks away and can thoroughly recommend it there. Please feel free to pm me if you want any info.
RC xxxx


----------

